# Milan-Torino: sabato 27 febbraio ore 20.45 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Milan-Torino, sabato 27 febbraio 2016, ore 20.45.

Nella ventisettesima giornata di Serie A c'è Milan-Torino, la partita è in programma sabato 27 febbraio alle ore 20.45 presso lo stadio Meazza.
La gara di andata è terminata con un pareggio per 1-1. 

La gara sarà trasmessa in diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 20.45 di sabato 27 febbraio.

Di seguito le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti e sull'arbitro. Le notizie sulle probabili formazioni e quelli ufficiali. I commenti pre, durante e post partita e, come sempre, i voti degli utenti per i nostri calciatori.


----------



## S T B (22 Febbraio 2016)

contro il peggior toro degli ultimi anni... non voglio essere banale e dire che dobbiamo vincere


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Febbraio 2016)

Inutile dire che la vittoria è l'unico risultato da fare


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Febbraio 2016)

Non facciamo scherzi.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mancano 12 partite e siamo lontani da 8 punti della champions, dobbiamo fare almeno 32 punti altrimenti missione impossibile.

Torino, Lazio, Juventus, Carpi, Frosinone e Roma a San Siro e Sassuolo, Chievo, Atalanta, Sampdoria, Hellas e Bologna fuori.


----------



## Jino (23 Febbraio 2016)

Milan Toro sempre e dico sempre di sabato sera. Incredibile.


----------



## Danielsan (23 Febbraio 2016)

Montolivo squalificato, in mezzo avremo i 2 interni del Genoa dell'anno scorso. Che paradossalmente per caratteristiche sabato,potrebbero fare meglio che uno dei 2 in coppia con Montolivo.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Affrontiamo una squadra più morta che viva, il Toro quest'anno per rapporto aspettative/rendimento è una delle peggiori in assoluto del campionato. Si deve vincere!


----------



## zamp2010 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Mancano 12 partite e siamo lontani da 8 punti della champions, dobbiamo fare almeno 32 punti altrimenti missione impossibile.
> 
> Torino, Lazio, Juventus, Carpi, Frosinone e Roma a San Siro e Sassuolo, Chievo, Atalanta, Sampdoria, Hellas e Bologna fuori.



Si può fare molto bene con questi partite che rimane speriamo bene


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Febbraio 2016)

la Roma è a meno sei..l obbiettivo è rosicchiare 4 punti prima dell'ultima giornata


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la Roma è a meno sei..l obbiettivo è rosicchiare 4 punti prima dell'ultima giornata



Ne bastano 3


----------



## Kaladin85 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Fiorentina-Napoli e Juventus-Inter.
Vincere sabato potrebbe voler dire riagganciare il treno.


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Febbraio 2016)

visto il calendario vincere è il minimo risultato concesso.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (23 Febbraio 2016)

Dobbiamo vincere! Pensando comunque che dopo c é la partita più importante del mese di Marzo!


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ne bastano 3



già, hai ragione


----------



## LukeLike (23 Febbraio 2016)

Non vincere sabato sarebbe la pietra tombale sulle nostre ambizioni Champions. Ma noi siamo troppo bravi a non sfruttare le occasioni quando il calendario ci sorride. Quindi non mi stupirei di nulla.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Febbraio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Mancano 12 partite e siamo lontani da 8 punti della champions, dobbiamo fare almeno 32 punti altrimenti missione impossibile.
> 
> Torino, Lazio, Juventus, Carpi, Frosinone e Roma a San Siro e Sassuolo, Chievo, Atalanta, Sampdoria, Hellas e Bologna fuori.



32 punti in 12 partite? e chi sei...il Barcellona?


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Febbraio 2016)

*Le probabili formazze di MILAN-Toro secondo la GdS: *


----------



## wfiesso (23 Febbraio 2016)

queste partite mi spaventano sempre, ste squadre si svegliano sempre contro di noi, a san siro poi danno sempre il meglio, speriamo non ci siano cali di concentrazione... se vinciamo questa e la prossima siamo ufficialmente in corsa per il 3 posto, chiaro, molto dipende anche dagli altri, che dire, speriamo


----------



## wfiesso (23 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 32 punti in 12 partite? e chi sei...il Barcellona?



se danno il massimo possiamo farne 30 31, escluse juve (come per napoli un pareggio sarebbe oro colato) e roma (anche qui una vittoria la vedo improbabile ma non impossibile) le altre sono tutte battibilissime, dipende tutto dalle motivazioni e dall'impegno dei nostri


----------



## pazzomania (23 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 32 punti in 12 partite? e chi sei...il Barcellona?





wfiesso ha scritto:


> se danno il massimo possiamo farne 30 31, escluse juve (come per napoli un pareggio sarebbe oro colato) e roma (anche qui una vittoria la vedo improbabile ma non impossibile) le altre sono tutte battibilissime, dipende tutto dalle motivazioni e dall'impegno dei nostri



In realtà ne mancano 28, storicamente pure 26 potrebbero bastare, ma quest' anno forse eccezionalmente 70 non bastano:
http://www.milanworld.net/vincere-14-partite-e-fare-42-punti-vt34219-post905926.html#post905926


----------



## mr.wolf (23 Febbraio 2016)

da piallare, senza se e senza ma


----------



## Milo (23 Febbraio 2016)

Non hanno mezzo centrocampo, dobbiamo vincere e speriamo che San Siro aiuti la squadra, da qui in poi tutto sarà cruciale per il terzo posto.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Febbraio 2016)

Vincendo abbiamo la possibilità di recuperare punti sulle squadre che ci stanno davanti, in ogni caso. Quindi direi che vincere è fondamentale; mi auguro che i giocatori scendano in campo con la testa giusta, a volte facciamo passi falsi clamorosi in casa proprio in partite del genere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Febbraio 2016)

Dovrà giocare titolare Bertolacci, che ansia raga.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2016)

*Benassi e Montolivo saltano la sfida per squalifica.*


----------



## zlatan (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ragazzi siamo a 9 dalla Fiorentina, a 6 dalla Roma e a 4 dalle me....
Noi dobbiamo fare 6 punti per forza con Toro e Sassuolo, detto questo se La Roma pareggia con l'Empoli e batte la viola, La VIola pareggia con il Napoli e perde con la Roma, e le me... perdono con i gobbi e vincono con il Palermo, ci troveremmo tra 2 giornate con la Fiore a 4 punti, con la Roma a 4 punti e le m... a 2 punti.
Solo così vorrebbe dire essere in corsa per il terzo posto altrimenti pensiamo a tenere il sesto e andare in Europa Leaugue, o al limite arrivare prima della seconda squadra di Milano....


----------



## Gabry (23 Febbraio 2016)

Le prossime due giornate di campionato saranno cruciali sotto tutti i punti di vista.
L'obbiettivo è la Roma, secondo me la Fiorentina scivolerà su qualche partita semplice, come l'Inter.
Vediamo... se solo ci fossimo svegliati con qualche giornata d'anticipo...


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Il Torino è già praticamente salvo e stanno passando una stagione di transizione, da vincere assolutamente


----------



## kolao95 (23 Febbraio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi siamo a 9 dalla Fiorentina, a 6 dalla Roma e a 4 dalle me....
> Noi dobbiamo fare 6 punti per forza con Toro e Sassuolo, detto questo se La Roma pareggia con l'Empoli e batte la viola, La VIola pareggia con il Napoli e perde con la Roma, e le me... perdono con i gobbi e vincono con il Palermo, ci troveremmo tra 2 giornate con la Fiore a 4 punti, con la Roma a 4 punti e le m... a 2 punti.
> Solo così vorrebbe dire essere in corsa per il terzo posto altrimenti pensiamo a tenere il sesto e andare in Europa Leaugue, o al limite arrivare prima della seconda squadra di Milano....



La Roma a meno di cataclismi a Empoli vince. I toscani sono senza i difensori centrali e senza Saponara..


----------



## Dany20 (23 Febbraio 2016)

Dovremmo vincere senza alcun problema. Il Torino sta deludendo tantissimo quest'anno.


----------



## zlatan (24 Febbraio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Mancano 12 partite e siamo lontani da 8 punti della champions, dobbiamo fare almeno 32 punti altrimenti missione impossibile.
> 
> Torino, Lazio, Juventus, Carpi, Frosinone e Roma a San Siro e Sassuolo, Chievo, Atalanta, Sampdoria, Hellas e Bologna fuori.



Allora facciamo 2 conti. Facciamo 3 punti con Toro Chievo Sassuolo Carpi Lazio Frosinone Atalanta Verona e Samp. Pareggiamo con Juve BOogna e Roma. Sarebbero 30 punti. Secondo me basterebbero e sarebbero anche alla nostra portata, se non buttiamo via punti tipo Udinese e Verona per intenderci.
E' un sogno più che una tabella, m sulla carta ci stanno


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Febbraio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Allora facciamo 2 conti. Facciamo 3 punti con Toro Chievo Sassuolo Carpi Lazio Frosinone Atalanta Verona e Samp. Pareggiamo con Juve BOogna e Roma. Sarebbero 30 punti. Secondo me basterebbero e sarebbero anche alla nostra portata, se non buttiamo via punti tipo Udinese e Verona per intenderci.
> E' un sogno più che una tabella, m sulla carta ci stanno


Con la Roma bisogna vincere, con la Juve perdiamo, sono molto più scettico per una vittoria col Sassuolp che con Bologna, a due giornate dalla fine senza obiettivi per loro vinci a Bologna...


----------



## neversayconte (24 Febbraio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Allora facciamo 2 conti. Facciamo 3 punti con Toro Chievo Sassuolo Carpi Lazio Frosinone Atalanta Verona e Samp. Pareggiamo con Juve BOogna e Roma. Sarebbero 30 punti. Secondo me basterebbero e sarebbero anche alla nostra portata, se non buttiamo via punti tipo Udinese e Verona per intenderci.
> E' un sogno più che una tabella, m sulla carta ci stanno



Sono molto scettico. non abbiamo mai avuto continuità; questo sarebbe un ruolino di marcia da schiacciasassi: 12 partite 9 vittorie 3 pareggi.


----------



## Jino (24 Febbraio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Dovremmo vincere senza alcun problema. Il Torino sta deludendo tantissimo quest'anno.



Tra l'altro in mezzo al campo hanno parecchie defezioni. 

Detto questo partite facili per come siamo noi non ce ne stanno purtroppo. Ce la giocheremo, certo vincere è un obbligo.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Febbraio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Allora facciamo 2 conti. Facciamo 3 punti con Toro Chievo Sassuolo Carpi Lazio Frosinone Atalanta Verona e Samp. Pareggiamo con Juve BOogna e Roma. Sarebbero 30 punti. Secondo me basterebbero e sarebbero anche alla nostra portata, se non buttiamo via punti tipo Udinese e Verona per intenderci.
> E' un sogno più che una tabella, m sulla carta ci stanno



Quello certo e che da questa partita col Toro non possiamo svagliare più, molto difficile quasi miracoloso ma non impossibile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Febbraio 2016)

*Sarà Celi l'arbitro di Milan-Torino.*


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (25 Febbraio 2016)

Alex dovrebbe riposare.
Giocherà Zapata con Romagnoli


----------



## Sherlocked (25 Febbraio 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Alex dovrebbe riposare.
> Giocherà Zapata con Romagnoli



Perchè ? C'è il turno infra ?


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Febbraio 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Perchè ? C'è il turno infra ?



c'è la gara di ritorno con l'alessandria mi sa.


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> c'è la gara di ritorno con l'alessandria mi sa.



Si, martedi.

Ad ogni modo è più probabile giochi Alex in campionato e Zapata in coppa, che con tutto il rispetto non credo avremmo problemi a battere.


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2016)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset

**Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.*
*A disp.: Abbiati, Livieri, Calabria, De Sciglio, Zapata, Poli, Locatelli, Simic, Boateng, Menez, Balotelli.All.: Mihajlovic*
*Squalificati: Montolivo (1)*
*Indisponibili: Diego Lopez, Rodrigo Ely, Mexes, Luiz Adriano, José Mauri

Torino (3-5-2): Padelli; Maksimovic, Glik, Moretti; Bruno Peres, Obi, Vives, Baselli, Molinaro; Belotti, Immobile. 
A disp.: Ichazo, Castellazzi, Zappacosta, Jansson, G. Silva, Acquah, Farnerud, Martinez, Maxi Lopez.All.: Ventura 
Squalificati: Benassi (1)
Indisponibili: Bovo, Gazzi, Avelar*


----------



## kolao95 (26 Febbraio 2016)

Spero che a partita in corso si possa dare spazio a Locatelli.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Spero che a partita in corso si possa dare spazio a Locatelli.





SE la partita sarà in ghiaccio devono entrare Balo, Boateng e Menez. Quanti cambi vuoi ?


----------



## kolao95 (26 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> SE la partita sarà in ghiaccio devono entrare Balo, Boateng e Menez. Quanti cambi vuoi ?



Ora che ci penso hai ragione. Anzi una sostituzione servirà per rendere omaggio a Van Basten per il gol che chiuse la finale col Liverpool nel 2007.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ora che ci penso hai ragione. Anzi una sostituzione servirà per rendere omaggio a Van Basten per il gol che chiuse la finale col Liverpool nel 2007.



In effetti penso che Silvio creda che Locatelli sia Tomas.


----------



## DannySa (26 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> **Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Bacca, Van Basten.*
> *A disp.: Abbiati, Livieri, Calabria, De Sciglio, Zapata, Poli, Locatelli, Simic, Boateng, Menez, Niang, Balotelli.All.: Mihajlovic*
> ...



Ok quindi parte titolare al posto di Niang? speriamo reggano le caviglie è troppo importante per noi..


----------



## Milan7champions (26 Febbraio 2016)

Ho piu' paura di Bertolacci che di Belotti e Immobile


----------



## The Ripper (26 Febbraio 2016)

Centrocampo vomitevole del Torino.
Se non vinciamo con questi scappati di casa......


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2016)

Non si può neanche parlare di cautela o scaramanzia, sono da detronizzare e basta.
Impensabile non vincere.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> **Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.*
> *A disp.: Abbiati, Livieri, Calabria, De Sciglio, Zapata, Poli, Locatelli, Simic, Boateng, Menez, Balotelli.All.: Mihajlovic*
> ...



abbiamo una panchina da paura... 1 pensionato, 4 giovanissimi, 1 che prende metadone, 1 scarso e 3 cadaveri.... dove vogliamo andare?


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> abbiamo una panchina da paura... 1 pensionato, 4 giovanissimi, 1 che prende metadone, 1 scarso e 3 cadaveri.... dove vogliamo andare?



lo scarso è poli o Zapata??


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> **Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.*
> *A disp.: Abbiati, Livieri, Calabria, De Sciglio, Zapata, Poli, Locatelli, Simic, Boateng, Menez, Balotelli.All.: Mihajlovic*
> ...



.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Febbraio 2016)

Secondo Sky Zapata favorito su Romagnoli.


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2016)

*---) * http://www.milanworld.net/romagnoli...vic-lo-manda-panchina-vt35068.html#post907862


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Febbraio 2016)

*I convocati del Milan: out ancora Luiz Adriano
*
Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri; Abate, Alex, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Romagnoli, Simic, Zapata; Bertolacci, Bonaventura, Mauri, Kucka, Locatelli, Poli; Bacca, Balotelli, Boateng, Honda, Menez, Niang.


----------



## Baggio (26 Febbraio 2016)

.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo scarso è poli o Zapata??



è Zapata, Poli l'ho dimenticato, lui è inutile.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ho piu' paura di Bertolacci che di Belotti e Immobile



 pure io


----------



## Hammer (26 Febbraio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan: out ancora Luiz Adriano
> *
> Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri; Abate, Alex, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Romagnoli, Simic, Zapata; Bertolacci, Bonaventura, Mauri, Kucka, Locatelli, Poli; Bacca, Balotelli, Boateng, Honda, Menez, Niang.



Luiz Adriano lo stanno tentando di vendere ancora ai cinesi. Non ci sono altre spiegazioni.


----------



## walter 22 (26 Febbraio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan: out ancora Luiz Adriano
> *
> Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri; Abate, Alex, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Romagnoli, Simic, Zapata; Bertolacci, Bonaventura, Mauri, Kucka, Locatelli, Poli; Bacca, Balotelli, Boateng, Honda, Menez, Niang.



Mihajlovic è un pazzo dove sono Prati, Nordahl e Cesare Maldini?


----------



## Aragorn (26 Febbraio 2016)

La sconfitta dell'Inter è alquanto probabile, quindi bisogna assolutamente approfittarne.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Luiz Adriano lo stanno tentando di vendere ancora ai cinesi. Non ci sono altre spiegazioni.



Il mercato cinese però chiude proprio oggi e tutte le squadre hanno riempito gli slot per gli stranieri..


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> è Zapata, Poli l'ho dimenticato, lui è inutile.



giusto


----------



## JesusHeKnows (27 Febbraio 2016)

Io proverei Locatelli così per vedere...tanto Donnarumma insegna, se si é forti,anche a 17 anni si può giocare


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Febbraio 2016)

*Ecco le probabili formazze di MILAN-Toro secondo Sportmediaset: 


MILAN(4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Zapata, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.


Torino (3-5-2): Padelli; Maksimovic, Glik, Moretti; Bruno Peres, Obi, Vives, Baselli, Molinaro; Belotti, Immobile. *


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze di MILAN-Toro secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> 
> MILAN(4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Zapata, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.
> ...



Sky dà ancora Romagnoli. Speriamo abbiano ragione loro.


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2016)

Da vincere, senza attenuante alcuna.


----------



## Tobi (27 Febbraio 2016)

il gol di Obi non è nemmeno quotato


----------



## unbreakable (27 Febbraio 2016)

Torino squadra senza obiettivi realistici se non quello di una tranquilla salvezza..punti che può' ottenere in casa o su altri campi..personalmente spero che il carattere e la differenza tecnica facciano la differenza.
.più' che obiwankenobi temo glik sui palloni alti(anche se siamo migliorati) baselli che ci ha già' segnato all'andata e ciruzzo immobile che ci ha già' segnato..vediamo se Zapata e Bertolacci ci sorprendono in positivo..mancheranno un po' di geometrie per l'assenza di montolivo ma insomma se si vuole provare a puntare al terzo posto bisogna vincere..specie se la Roma continua a vincere


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Se la partita si dovesse mettere bene spero venga fatto esordire locatelli


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2016)

ormai è cosi tutte le partite, se vinciamo continuiamo a sperare ma se ne toppiamo una è finita..


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Se la partita si dovesse mettere bene spero venga fatto esordire locatelli



dovremmo stare minimo 3-0 e lo metterei al posto di uno dei due attaccanti, in un centrocampo a 3, in modo che sia protetto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Febbraio 2016)

Spero nella goleada, magari tripla di Baccahhh


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

speriamo di fare tre punti! fondamentali ! non dobbiamo più perdere punti con le "piccole"...


----------



## kolao95 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Ufficiali: 

MILAN: Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Zapata, Antonelli; Honda, Kucka, Bertolacci, Bonaventura; Niang, Bacca. A disposizione: Abbiati, Livieri, Calabria, De Sciglio, Romagnoli, Simic, Poli, J.Mauri, Locatelli, Boateng, Balotelli, Menez. Allenatore: Sinisa Mihajlovic

TORINO: Padelli; Maksimovic, Glik, Moretti; Zappacosta, Acquah, Vives, Baselli, Bruno Peres; Belotti, Immobile. A disposizione: Castellazzi, Ichazo, Jansson, Molinaro, Gaston Silva, Farnerud, Obi, Maxi Lopez, J.Martinez. Allenatore: Giampiero Ventura


----------



## walter 22 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Oggi serve solo un risultato. Dai ragazzi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Febbraio 2016)

Stasera si deve vincere, forza Milan!


----------



## Dany20 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Forza Milan sempre e comunque!


----------



## Milo (27 Febbraio 2016)

Per me dipenderà tutto da jack e Honda, se giocano e servono bene, sarà una grande vittoria


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Febbraio 2016)

Vedere sugli spalti cosi pochi' tifosi, fa sempre strano


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2016)

Mi aspettavo qualche supporter in più allo stadio..


----------



## rossovero (27 Febbraio 2016)

Forza MILAAAANNN


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2016)

Incredibile Zapata


----------



## Serginho (27 Febbraio 2016)

I soliti buchi a centrocampo, qui mi pare Bertolacci si sia scordato di chiudere su Baselli


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2016)

Primi buoni 10 minuti


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2016)

Grande Gigio. Ma stiamo rischiando troppo.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

peccato niang!


----------



## Butcher (27 Febbraio 2016)

Niang piede fatato!


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2016)

Che palle sto Bertolacci


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Febbraio 2016)

Dopo le punizioni di Montolivo ecco le punizioni di Bertolacci.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

manco una punizione sa battere bertolacci.... proprio un cesso


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Ma come ha fatto sto cesso ad arrivare in Serie A


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

mi sembra che lasciamo troppi buchi a centrocampo...


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Che degrado


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Febbraio 2016)

Cessolacci e persino peggio di Poli. Incredibile. Un Poli ancora piu scarso pagato 20 milioni


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> mi sembra che lasciamo troppi buchi a centrocampo...



e casualmente là in mezzo ci gioca Bertolacci. 

ma che pippa è ?


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Cessolacci e persino peggio di Poli. Incredibile. Un Poli ancora piu scarso pagato 20 milioni



tra Bertolacci e Poli, scelgo Poli tutta la vita. Qualche partita buona Poli l'ha fatta, contrariamente a Bertocesso


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

spero tiri Honda!


----------



## Dany20 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Nooo traversa!


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Febbraio 2016)

se non c'è la yashin di turno, c'è la traversa.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Febbraio 2016)

Che sfiga


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Febbraio 2016)

Cosa ha sbagliato Immobile


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2016)

Ma sto Immboile quando diamine è tornato a Torino??? Non era al Siviglia


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Meno male che immobile è una capra (anche se un gol ce lo fa sicuro)


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2016)

Fortuna che c'è quell'asino di Immobile


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Febbraio 2016)

sarei disposta anche a vedere 45 minuti di Boateng a centrocampo piuttosto che cessolacci.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sto Immboile quando diamine è tornato a Torino??? Non era al Siviglia



giustamente come a Dortmund, l'hanno schifato pure a siviglia.


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Febbraio 2016)

Pessimi e con Pippolacci si gioca in 10


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Febbraio 2016)

Mammamia che scarso Bacca palla al piede...


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2016)

Male Bacca


----------



## Schism75 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Davanti comunque abbiamo davvero poca qualità. Bacca avrà fatto 13 goal, ma tecnicamente é scarso. Niang ne fa 1 buona su 10.


----------



## diavolo (27 Febbraio 2016)

Bacca vuole entrare in porta col pallone


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

ma tira dio bono!


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Bacca si è talmente fissato sulla sua media gol / tiri in porta che non tira MAI


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Febbraio 2016)

Finalmente un'azione


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Febbraio 2016)

Bacca non c'e' oggi , ho capito non segna nessuno


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

peccato!


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

Bacca è micidiale sotto porta, ma fuori dalla area vale ZERO!


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2016)

Ed aggiusta i piedi


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Febbraio 2016)

El shaarawy vale 10 volte niang. Che stress


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Febbraio 2016)

Niang da mandarlo in tribuna, vergognoso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Febbraio 2016)

Bacca mi fa imbestialire


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Febbraio 2016)

Bacca pare scemo

Migliori in campo Honda, Bonaventura, Antonelli e Kuko


----------



## diavolo (27 Febbraio 2016)

Grande Kuco


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Febbraio 2016)

Mado che carrarmato KUCKA


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

vai Honda! tira una bomba atomica


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Febbraio 2016)

Dai Kuko devi segnare


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2016)

E quando segnamo


----------



## diavolo (27 Febbraio 2016)

Antonelliii


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Febbraio 2016)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2016)

Goool


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Febbraio 2016)

Asse Genoaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Antoniniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2016)

*Antonelli!

1-0*


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Febbraio 2016)

Eeeevvaiiiiiiiii!!!


----------



## Dany20 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Lucaaaaa! 1-0!


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

GOL!!!!!!!!! antonelli!!


----------



## koti (27 Febbraio 2016)

goooooooooooool!!!


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Febbraio 2016)

Credevo che era una partita stregata, daiiii


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Febbraio 2016)

Ehhhhbhbh Luca!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2016)

Antonelli non sarà un fenomeno di terzino.. ma è un terzino modernissimo. Prova sempre uno contro uno sempre offensivo..


----------



## sion (27 Febbraio 2016)

vantaggio strameritato..kucka mostro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Febbraio 2016)

Beh, solite lezioni:

- Bertolacci un cesso stratosferico. Nullo in entrambe le fasi. Non capisco come possa giocare in Serie A.
- Bene Honda e Bonaventura che ci provano
- Bene anche Antonelli e Kucka
- Abate oggi lo vedo un po timido
- Zapata e Alex un po cosi cosi, un po meglio il colombiano
- Niang, onestamente ancora non ho capito quale sia il suo compito in campo. Non ha un minimo di intelligenza calcistica, perde sempre l'attimo.
- Bacca, quando gioca cosi e dannoso


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Grande Antonelli. Vantaggio strameritato


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Febbraio 2016)

Ci sono quei 4-5 che stanno giocando a meraviglia e ci mantengono su di livello

Bertolacci qualche buon colpo ma non vale più di Poli


----------



## medjai (27 Febbraio 2016)

Meno male che Luca ha segnato. Questa partita mi ricordava troppo a quella contro l'Udinese... Mille ocasioni e niente.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Bravi. Ci hanno creduto fino in fondo.


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Febbraio 2016)

Ci vuole per forza il secondo goal, oggi Bacca e' in giornata no


----------



## marionep (27 Febbraio 2016)

Miglior Milan degli ultimi due anni, di gran lunga. Anche tre, a pensarci bene.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

bene cosi. Partita cosi cosi, manca qualità in avanti e il centrocampo va un po in difficoltà visto la presenza dell'uomo più inutile del inutile.. Bene Honda, Kucka, Alex, i migliori. Male Bacca, Bertolacci, Abate


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Febbraio 2016)

sbloccarla era difficilissimo, averlo fatto a fine primo tempo è fondamentale


----------



## medjai (27 Febbraio 2016)

Kucka, Antonelli, Bonaventura, Honda e Zapata a un livello buonissimo. Il colombiano sta facendo una partita di signore centrale. 

Bacca come contro Napoli, sparito e quella ocasione sbagliata... Comunque lui sa giocare dentro dell'area. Non è un Ibrahimovic.

Gigione sicuro come sempre. 

Bertolacci è Niang troppo scarsi...


----------



## The P (27 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Antonelli non sarà un fenomeno di terzino.. ma è un terzino modernissimo. Prova sempre uno contro uno sempre offensivo..



Io ho notato anche quanto è prezioso di testa nelle ripartenze degli avversari. Le prende tutte. E' importantissimo spezzare da subito il gioco.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Febbraio 2016)

bel gioco comunque, anche se abbiamo concesso due occasioni colossali al torino


----------



## Gabry (27 Febbraio 2016)

Bacca è imbarazzante... diamogli ancora 10 minuti poi via, fuori di corsa e qualche turno di panchina.


----------



## gheorghehagi (27 Febbraio 2016)

Honda abate e kucka...se girano questi vinciamo sempre


----------



## kolao95 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Grande Antonelli!!
Bene tutti, tranne le due punte, pessime entrambe.
Kuco veramente devastante! Secondo me è il miglior incontrista del campionato insieme a Nainggolan. Benissimo anche Honda e Abate che stanno sovrastando Peres.


----------



## The P (27 Febbraio 2016)

Finalmente sono contento del Milan. Organizzazione, tenuta fisica, anche belle azioni veloci. Bravo Mihajlovic, meritavi l'esonero ma il tempo ti sta dando ragione. Convincente


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2016)

E che ca...volo non possiamo essere sempre sfigati. Un po' di culo pure a noi ogni tanto. 
Grande gol di Mauro Tassotti...ah...è Antonelli?


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Febbraio 2016)

comunque la mano di mihajlovic comincia a vedersi molto bene


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Febbraio 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Bacca è imbarazzante... diamogli ancora 10 minuti poi via, fuori di corsa e qualche turno di panchina.



concordo, si isola troppo


----------



## gheorghehagi (27 Febbraio 2016)

medjai ha scritto:


> Kucka, Antonelli, Bonaventura, Honda e Zapata a un livello buonissimo. Il colombiano sta facendo una partita di signore centrale.
> 
> Bacca come contro Napoli, sparito e quella ocasione sbagliata... Comunque lui sa giocare dentro dell'area. Non è un Ibrahimovic.
> 
> ...



Niang vuole sempre provare la giocata...perche se la passasse di prima non sembrerebbe così scarso


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Buon primo tempo.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> Honda abate e kucka...se girano questi vinciamo sempre



perchè abate sta girando?? io non l'ho praticamente visto


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Febbraio 2016)

le due punte oggi male, penso che balotelli entrerà prima del dovuto, e non gli ultimi 5 minuti come sta facendo ultimamente.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Febbraio 2016)

peccato per quel periodaccio tra novembre/dicembre, potevamo avere molti punti in più...

fermo restando che non è finita


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2016)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> Niang vuole sempre provare la giocata...perche se la passasse di prima non sembrerebbe così scarso



quello è un pregio, almeno lui osa..mettici un altro al posto suo che fa il compitino e non sfigura e siamo più scarsi, però a quanto pare è divertente criticare niang


----------



## Kaw (27 Febbraio 2016)

Fortuna che l'abbiamo sbloccata, abbiamo giocato benino ma abbiamo anche rischiato...


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2016)

dobbiamo chiuderla, questa partita mi fa paura


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

gigio l'ha quasi fatta grossa


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Febbraio 2016)

belotti ridicolo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Febbraio 2016)

Kuko avesse un gran tiro.............. Non sarebbe da noi


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Voglio goal di kuko


----------



## Schism75 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Questo approccio però va migliorato. Dopo l'1-0 cosa dobbiamo aspettare 20 metri più indietro. Dobbiamo continuare come se fossimo sullo 0-0. Si dà troppo campo e spago alle speranze delle squadre avversarie,


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Febbraio 2016)

ci stiamo mangiando troppe occasioni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Kuko avesse un gran tiro.............. Non sarebbe da noi



il gran tiro ce l ha..il problema è la mira perché ha i piedi quadrati


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Febbraio 2016)

che sfiga.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Bertolacci sembra un giocatore di subbuteo


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2016)

Entra il tamarro...


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Febbraio 2016)

Ma togli Niang imbarazzante


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Febbraio 2016)

E' proprio idiota Niang ahhaahhaahahahahahha


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Febbraio 2016)

Gioco imbarazzante


----------



## Butcher (27 Febbraio 2016)

Ma le braccia lunghissime di Niang? Me ne sono accorto solo ora.


----------



## koti (27 Febbraio 2016)

Entra il fuoriclasse Boateng.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Febbraio 2016)

Oddio alla prossima gioca Metadone


----------



## Dany20 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Dai ragazzi dobbiamo chiuderla.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2016)

vai tamarreng


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2016)

Bravo Gigio


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2016)

mamma che parata


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Febbraio 2016)

Umiliati a difendere, che calcio pessimo


----------



## Schism75 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Normale. Stiamo giocando inutilmente tutti quei metri indietro e si consuma più energia a recuperare palla e ripartire. Continuando così rischiamo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Febbraio 2016)

Partita migliore di quel cesso di Immobile in 2 anni


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Umiliati a difendere, che calcio pessimo



il Milan di rijkard van Basten e gullit che si difende, e proprio assurdo questo mihajilovic


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il Milan di rijkard van Basten e gullit che si difende, e proprio assurdo questo mihajilovic


EH si con i grandi campioni Belotti Immobile e Garrincha e' difficile fare meglio


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Umiliati a difendere, che calcio pessimo



mai contenti..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Febbraio 2016)

Mi ero chiesto come sia possibile che giochi uno come Niang. Ecco. Ora vediamo Boateng, poi in panca abbiamo il mononeurone e Menez in condizioni pietose. che gioia


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> mai contenti..


Il gioco e' da schifo e il torino meriterebbe il pareggio


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> EH si con i grandi campioni Belotti Immobile e Garrincha e' difficile fare meglio



ah si è vero, il torino sta faceondo calcio champagne.. ma finiamola.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2016)

L'altro tamarro quando entrerà?


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> EH si con i grandi campioni Belotti Immobile e Garrincha e' difficile fare meglio



infatti mica stanno vincendo loro, ma noi giochiamo con Bertolacci Boateng abate Honda e compagnia..non so se mi spiego


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Il gioco e' da schifo e il torino meriterebbe il pareggio



per un tiro in porta?


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Febbraio 2016)

Meta Boateng, cambia sport


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> per un tiro in porta?


I goal mangiati da Belotti e Immobile, io ne conto gia' 2 nel primo tempo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Febbraio 2016)

3 prime punte nel Torino. Classica formazione da videogioco


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> I goal mangiati da Belotti e Immobile, io ne conto gia' 2 nel primo tempo



per quanto mi riguarda possono mangiarne anche altri 9, basta che non la buttano dentro


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> I goal mangiati da Belotti e Immobile, io ne conto gia' 2 nel primo tempo



ok, ma cmq.. c'è sempre da ridere qualcosa.. sempre a lamentarsi. Prima queste partite non le vincevamo, adesso le vinciamo, è già qualcosa! il calcio champagne non lo vedrai fattene una ragione!


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2016)

Maledetto tamarro


----------



## Butcher (27 Febbraio 2016)

grandissimo boateng, che campione


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2016)

Maledetto sto tamarro


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> 3 prime punte nel Torino. Classica formazione da videogioco



ats immobile atd Belotti e att maxi Lopez


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Febbraio 2016)

Che forte Boateng, che piacere vederlo giuocare, nuovo acquisto 2016/17


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Febbraio 2016)

Boateng. Il rinforzo(si fa per dire) del nostro mercato invernale.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Febbraio 2016)

Boateng.... che desolazione...


----------



## Schism75 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Leva boateng. Levalo. Dai un segnale forte a questi mononeuroni.


----------



## koti (27 Febbraio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'altro tamarro quando entrerà?


I fratelli del degrado.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2016)

Ma dagli il rosso


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Febbraio 2016)

Boateng .......


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Maledetto tamarro



che giocata da fenomeno, un fallo spettacolare, grazie bresidende


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Febbraio 2016)

Sono fuiri raga , come stiamo giocando ?


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Febbraio 2016)

vedere boateng sembra quando il perugia faceva "giocare" il figlio di Gheddafi. 

gente che deve entrare per forza in campo.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sono fuiri raga , come stiamo giocando ?



adesso maluccio, stiamo un po subendo ma niente di che..


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sono fuiri raga , come stiamo giocando ?



male..fase difensiva soltanto, abbiamo rischiato solo una volta su immobile, è stato bravo gigio


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

grande partita Boateng, tutte le palle che tocca le trasforma in oro..


----------



## Aragorn (27 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sono fuiri raga , come stiamo giocando ?



Diciamo che il Bresidente non starà gradendo


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2016)

giocano con 4 punte ora, sinisa metti Menez per Honda e la chiudiamo


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2016)

Entra il mononeurone


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> giocano con 4 punte ora, sinisa metti Menez per Honda e la chiudiamo



ma menez non sta manco in piedi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Febbraio 2016)

Io voglio Maksimovic


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Ma a cosa serve boateng?


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma a cosa serve boateng?



a vendere magliette ?


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2016)

Nel regolamento della Lega calcio ci deve essere scritto che Boateng e Balotelli devono entrare in campo sempre


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2016)

In attacco con i fratelli degrado


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Febbraio 2016)

Ma sto maledetto mononeurone deve sicuramente avera un contratto che garantisce un numero di presenze. Non c'e un altra spiegazione


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

ogni tanto Kucka dovrebbe giocarla di prima..


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Febbraio 2016)

fischi o sbaglio per balotelli ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma menez non sta manco in piedi



allora accontentati di marione, lui sta in piedi che è una bellezza


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

quanto godo quando balo entra per gli ultimi 3 minuti.. gratificante per lui..


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Febbraio 2016)

Ogni partita dobbiamo sorbirci i due fenomeni da baraccone che fanno la loro comparsa


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> allora accontentati di marione, lui sta in piedi che è una bellezza




non penso che la parola accontentare sia appropriata..


----------



## Schism75 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Mi dispiace ma non si può far giocare boateng. É palesemente fuori condizione. Stiamo giocando con uno di meno. Allucinante.


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2016)

Quei due scemi lì davanti non riescono a tenere un pallone.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Febbraio 2016)

Grandissimo Acqua!!!!


----------



## koti (27 Febbraio 2016)

Che mediocre 'sto Bruno Peres.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Lo svenimento di boateng, la sua più grande giocata


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Febbraio 2016)

Boateng che sviene per non correre


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Febbraio 2016)

Che schifo Boateng e Balotelli. Non posso gioire vedendo gente del genere.

Boateng ha fatto l'impossibile. Peggio di Niang.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Bene bene ma dobbiamo chiuderla. Potevamo fare meglio contro il Torino ma l'importante erano i 3 punti. Continuiamo così.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Altri tre punti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Febbraio 2016)

Partita oscena, ma almeno abbiamo preso 3 punti.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Febbraio 2016)

Dopo aver visto Boateng non mi lamenterò mai più di Niang...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Febbraio 2016)

Donnarumma 6.5

Abate 6
Alex 6
Zapata 6
Antonelli 7

Kucka 7
Bertolacci 5
Honda 7
Bonaventura 6

Niang 4.5
Bacca 4

Boateng 2
Balotelli s.v


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Febbraio 2016)

Salvo solo il risultato,il Torino alla fine aveva 4 attaccanti e non abbiamo superato il centrocampo.Bacca che non riceve una palla giocabile,Boateng degrado assoluto.Una serie a scadente tranne la Juve


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

l'importante era fare 3 punti e ci siamo riusciti! meglio il primo tempo, maluccio il secondo anche se non abbiamo subito praticamente niente. In attacco abbiamo fatto troppa fatica.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Febbraio 2016)

_Che bello vincere 1 a 0_ [cit.]


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Febbraio 2016)

Abbiamo sofferto un po' troppo, specie nel secondo tempo. Però l'importante erano i tre punti, perciò va bene così per oggi. 
Comunque vedere Boateng e Balotelli giocare, soprattutto contemporaneamente, è la morte del calcio.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Malino. Mi dispiace. Non é una questione di uomini ma di atteggiamento mentale. Se tu arretri, senza motivo, di 20 metri già ad inizio secondo tempo, lasci più campo agli avversari e ne devi fare di più per recuperare e ripartire. E alla lunga cali fisicamente. Infatti al 65esimo eravamo sulle gambe. Questo dipende dall'allenatore.
Inoltre la qualità davanti é molto scarsa. Niang e Bacca insieme non fanno una coppia e non dovrebbero mai giocare insieme. Bacca dovrebbe giocare solo nei pressi dell'area e basta, inutile che viene a fare l'ibrahimovic fuori, togliendo spazio e giocate. Anche qui é l'allenatore che deve dare indicazioni.
Boateng non può giocare in queste condizioni. Siamo rimasti in 10 per 20 minuti buoni, assurdo. anche qui é colpa dell'allenatore.


----------



## danyaj87 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Uno che entra 10 minuti e nelle prime due giocate da palla agli avversari e poi fa giallo. Mah! Comunque buona difesa, male Bacca.


----------



## Alex (27 Febbraio 2016)

partita brutta ma per fortuna sono arrivati i 3 punti


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque Bacca e' uno spreco, non c'entra nulla con questa squadra senza un minimo gioco,degrado.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Malino. Mi dispiace. Non é una questione di uomini ma di atteggiamento mentale. Se tu arretri, senza motivo, di 20 metri già ad inizio secondo tempo, lasci più campo agli avversari e ne devi fare di più per recuperare e ripartire. E alla lunga cali fisicamente. Infatti al 65esimo eravamo sulle gambe. Questo dipende dall'allenatore.
> Inoltre la qualità davanti é molto scarsa. Niang e Bacca insieme non fanno una coppia e non dovrebbero mai giocare insieme. Bacca dovrebbe giocare solo nei pressi dell'area e basta, inutile che viene a fare l'ibrahimovic fuori, togliendo spazio e giocate. Anche qui é l'allenatore che deve dare indicazioni.
> Boateng non può giocare in queste condizioni. Siamo rimasti in 10 per 20 minuti buoni, assurdo. anche qui é colpa dell'allenatore.



e chi fai giocare con Bacca?? Balotelli? Boateng? Menez??


----------



## walter 22 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma non si può far giocare boateng. É palesemente fuori condizione. Stiamo giocando con uno di meno. Allucinante.



Si allena da ottobre, non è fuori condizione è semplicemente un ex calciatore.


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Febbraio 2016)

Chi parla male di Bacca si merita i Torres,Destro e compagnia


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Chi parla male di Bacca si merita i Torres,Destro e compagnia



.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Febbraio 2016)

Brutto secondo tempo, prendiamo i 3 punti e avanti


----------



## The P (27 Febbraio 2016)

Male male male nel secondo tempo.

Mihajlovic ha sbagliato tutto. Squadra arretrata a gestire il vantaggio dopo 20 minuti. Bonaventura stanco e Bacca fuori dalla partita non sostituiti (posso capire Jack, ma Bacca era inutile), primo cambio Boateng (inutile anche quello). Nel finale serviva uno che tenesse palla in avanti come Menez e invece ha lasciato Bacca che non ha proprio queste caratteristiche. MALE Miha.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Febbraio 2016)

Ometto ogni commento sulla prestazione, buoni solo i tre punti.
Ma Niang ce l'ha un cervello o è proprio così? Per fortuna Mihajlovic l'ha capito e l'ha tolto prima che si facesse espellere.
Balotelli e Boateng: solo al Milan certi personaggi, e pure in campo.
Per il resto, bene Antonelli, i due centrali in difesa e Kucka. Gli altri da sufficienza stentatissima.
Se solo avessimo una panchina...
Ultima cosa: l'abbiamo vinta in 9, sia nel primo che nel secondo tempo.
Avanti con la prossima e che pareggino tutte quelle davanti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Malino. Mi dispiace. Non é una questione di uomini ma di atteggiamento mentale. Se tu arretri, senza motivo, di 20 metri già ad inizio secondo tempo, lasci più campo agli avversari e ne devi fare di più per recuperare e ripartire. E alla lunga cali fisicamente. Infatti al 65esimo eravamo sulle gambe. Questo dipende dall'allenatore.
> Inoltre la qualità davanti é molto scarsa. Niang e Bacca insieme non fanno una coppia e non dovrebbero mai giocare insieme. Bacca dovrebbe giocare solo nei pressi dell'area e basta, inutile che viene a fare l'ibrahimovic fuori, togliendo spazio e giocate. Anche qui é l'allenatore che deve dare indicazioni.
> Boateng non può giocare in queste condizioni. Siamo rimasti in 10 per 20 minuti buoni, assurdo. anche qui é colpa dell'allenatore.



preferivi fare calcio spettacolo e pareggiare in sostanza, a me va bene, quando non si può giocare bene si deve vincere anche cosi


----------



## Schism75 (27 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> e chi fai giocare con Bacca?? Balotelli? Boateng? Menez??



Home seconda punta e poli sul l'esterno. E recuperi Adriano.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Febbraio 2016)

Boateng ridicolo, ha fatto errori su ogni palla toccata da quando è entrato


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Febbraio 2016)

Mihajlović in questa partita ha sbagliato la gestione dei cambi


----------



## Kaw (27 Febbraio 2016)

Secondo tempo da sonno, per me è inaccettabile giocare così.
Aver portato a casa i 3 punti non può far passare in secondo piano la brutta prestazione.
Certo, visto gli uomini in campo non è che possiamo pretendere poi chissà cosa...


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Kucka il migliore oggi.


----------



## The P (27 Febbraio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Mihajlović in questa partita ha sbagliato la gestione dei cambi



ecco, in sintesi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Febbraio 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> ecco, in sintesi.



Balotelli al 90' poi è dannoso, piuttosto poteva mettere de sciglio per coprire


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> grande partita Boateng, tutte le palle che tocca le trasforma in oro..



Per me già un ex a questi livelli, veramente incredibile sia nel Milan

Oggi solo 3 punti importanti e nulla di piu, male Bertolacci e Jack che sembra vogliono fare sempre la giocata straordinaria invece di quella piu semplice, dobbiamo migliorare e molto perche cosi non vinciamo contro il Sassuolo.

Gigione 6
Abate 6
Alex 6
Zapata 7
Antonelli 7
Honda 7
Bertolacci 5
Kucka 7
Jack 5
Niang 5
Bacca 5


----------



## Schism75 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> preferivi fare calcio spettacolo e pareggiare in sostanza, a me va bene, quando non si può giocare bene si deve vincere anche cosi


 E chi lo ha detto? Ho solo scritto di stare come il primo tempo. 20 metri più avanti, ossia con il centrocampo nostro almeno sulla linea di centrocampo o 4-5 metri avanti e faticare di meno. É un dato di fatto. Se giochi così dietro devi fare più campo quando recuperi. È infatti al 60esimo eravamo spompati.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Febbraio 2016)

Ma poi un Luis Adriano non potrebbe essere più funzionale di niang?


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Febbraio 2016)

Per me Bacca nel secondo tempo non ha fatto male,purtroppo in questo Milan di scarpari senza un briciolo di gioco e' assolutamente sprecato.


----------



## Gabry (27 Febbraio 2016)

Ora so cosa provava l'Inter a vincere uno a zero giocando male ad inizio campionato.
Mi godo questi tre punti senza farmi domande.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Il gioco e' da schifo e il torino meriterebbe il pareggio



Sei incommentabile quando fai così.


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sei incommentabile quando fai così.


Allora non commentarmi


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sei incommentabile quando fai così.



guarda, lascia perdere....


----------



## kolao95 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Allora non commentarmi



No, perché sono costretto a sorbirmi i tuoi commenti assurdi ogni volta. Se vuoi vedere bel gioco e possesso palla cambia campionato oppure vediti la Sampdoria di Montella o la Fiorentina di Sousa. Questo Milan non è impostato per giocare bene, è impostato per giocare sulla difensiva e ripartire, giusta o sbagliata che sia questa strategia sta dando i suoi frutti. Sul fatto che poi siamo arretrati troppo nel secondo tempo c'è da dire che con la difesa alta Immobile e Belotti c'avevano preso per due volte d'infilata nel primo tempo.
Stop. Mihajlovic ha finalmente restituito solidità alla squadra e sono contento, per giocare meglio serve più qualità davanti.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Home seconda punta e poli sul l'esterno. E recuperi Adriano.



e chi è Home?


----------



## kolao95 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Donnarumma 6,5
Abate 7
Alex 6,5
Zapata 6,5
Antonelli 7
Honda 6,5
Kucka 7
Bertolacci 6
Bonaventura 6
Niang 5
Bacca 5
Boateng 5


----------



## Reblanck (27 Febbraio 2016)

Siamo a corto di carburante e spero di sbagliarmi !

(Balotelli e Boateng sono due ex giocatori di calcio)


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> E chi lo ha detto? Ho solo scritto di stare come il primo tempo. 20 metri più avanti, ossia con il centrocampo nostro almeno sulla linea di centrocampo o 4-5 metri avanti e faticare di meno. É un dato di fatto. Se giochi così dietro devi fare più campo quando recuperi. È infatti al 60esimo eravamo spompati.



su questo sono d'accordo ma secondo me non è stata una nostra scelta, ci hanno schiacciato perché fisicamente stavano meglio di noi


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Febbraio 2016)

teniamoci stretti i 3 punti e andiamo avanti.

su bacca non mi esprimo dato che per tutta la partita abbiamo giocato non in profondita ma di sponda e lui ogni volta che doveva venire incontro al portatore di palla scattava verso la porta...anche questa non era la sua partita o non sono questi i suoi compagni ideali o non e' questo il gioco piu' adatto alle sue caratteristiche.

benissimo honda e kucka , in una squadra cosi' bertolacci non serve a niente.

la difesa ha tenuto bene .


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> No, perché sono costretto a sorbirmi i tuoi commenti assurdi ogni volta. Se vuoi vedere bel gioco e possesso palla cambia campionato oppure vediti la Sampdoria di Montella o la Fiorentina di Sousa. Questo Milan non è impostato per giocare bene, è impostato per giocare sulla difensiva e ripartire, giusta o sbagliata che sia questa strategia sta dando i suoi frutti. Sul fatto che poi siamo arretrati troppo nel secondo tempo c'è da dire che con la difesa alta Immobile e Belotti c'avevano preso per due volte d'infilata nel primo tempo.
> Stop. Mihajlovic ha finalmente restituito solidità alla squadra e sono contento, per giocare meglio serve più qualità davanti.






è incredibile, la gente non riesce ad accontentarsi, sempre sempre a lamentarsi... c'è sempre qualcosa che non va, sempre da ridere.. possiamo vincere anche 7 a 0 che ci sarebbe gente capace di lamentarsi... una cosa che non sopporto.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> è incredibile, la gente non riesce ad accontentarsi, sempre sempre a lamentarsi... c'è sempre qualcosa che non va, sempre da ridere.. possiamo vincere anche 7 a 0 che ci sarebbe gente capace di lamentarsi... una cosa che non sopporto.



E' lo sport di molti utenti dei forum criticare a sproposito, non lo sapevi?


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2016)

Ti lamenti di Niang e ti ritrovi a commentare Boateng...che tristezza.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (27 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> El shaarawy vale 10 volte niang. Che stress



Non è posto per dire certe cose...


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sei incommentabile quando fai così.





kolao95 ha scritto:


> No, perché sono costretto a sorbirmi i tuoi commenti assurdi ogni volta. Se vuoi vedere bel gioco e possesso palla cambia campionato oppure vediti la Sampdoria di Montella o la Fiorentina di Sousa. Questo Milan non è impostato per giocare bene, è impostato per giocare sulla difensiva e ripartire, giusta o sbagliata che sia questa strategia sta dando i suoi frutti. Sul fatto che poi siamo arretrati troppo nel secondo tempo c'è da dire che con la difesa alta Immobile e Belotti c'avevano preso per due volte d'infilata nel primo tempo.
> Stop. Mihajlovic ha finalmente restituito solidità alla squadra e sono contento, per giocare meglio serve più qualità davanti.


E quindi? Per caso tu e gli altri avete la verita' assoluta, il calcio e' opinabile, questo e' un forum e ognuno dice la sua.Nessuno obbliga nessuno a leggermi e tanto meno rispondermi.Chi scrive solo per provocare da me non avra' nessuna risposta, io rispetto e voglio essere rispettato


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> No, perché sono costretto a sorbirmi i tuoi commenti assurdi ogni volta. Se vuoi vedere bel gioco e possesso palla cambia campionato oppure vediti la Sampdoria di Montella o la Fiorentina di Sousa. Questo Milan non è impostato per giocare bene, è impostato per giocare sulla difensiva e ripartire, giusta o sbagliata che sia questa strategia sta dando i suoi frutti. Sul fatto che poi siamo arretrati troppo nel secondo tempo c'è da dire che con la difesa alta Immobile e Belotti c'avevano preso per due volte d'infilata nel primo tempo.
> Stop. Mihajlovic ha finalmente restituito solidità alla squadra e sono contento, per giocare meglio serve più qualità davanti.



Non ti ci applicare, ormai pur di portare avanti la sua crociata contro Mihajlovic da tifoso da tastiera mega ribelle sarebbe disposto di trovare il pelo nell'uovo pure in un futuro utopico 5-0 alla Juve che verrà a San Siro.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> e chi è Home?


Digitato male sorry. Honda.


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sei incommentabile quando fai così.





kolao95 ha scritto:


> No, perché sono costretto a sorbirmi i tuoi commenti assurdi ogni volta. Se vuoi vedere bel gioco e possesso palla cambia campionato oppure vediti la Sampdoria di Montella o la Fiorentina di Sousa. Questo Milan non è impostato per giocare bene, è impostato per giocare sulla difensiva e ripartire, giusta o sbagliata che sia questa strategia sta dando i suoi frutti. Sul fatto che poi siamo arretrati troppo nel secondo tempo c'è da dire che con la difesa alta Immobile e Belotti c'avevano preso per due volte d'infilata nel primo tempo.
> Stop. Mihajlovic ha finalmente restituito solidità alla squadra e sono contento, per giocare meglio serve più qualità davanti.





LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non ti ci applicare, ormai pur di portare avanti la sua crociata contro Mihajlovic da tifoso da tastiera mega ribelle sarebbe disposto di trovare il pelo nell'uovo pure in un futuro utopico 5-0 alla Juve che verrà a San Siro.


Ignoro la tua provocazione, non mi abbasso al tuo infimo livello


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Digitato male sorry. Honda.



ma Honda non è una seconda punta..cosa ti da in più di niang??


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ignoro la tua provocazione, non mi abbasso al tuo infimo livello




no ma hanno ragione, perché ogni tanto non cerchi di essere soddisfatto anche te? perché sempre dover trovare qualcosa che non va?? tutti, ma proprio tutti vorrebbero vedere un milan più bello, ma per adesso siamo questo. Sono 10 partite ( contando la coppa italia) senza sconfitte! penso che non accadeva da 3 stagioni! cerca di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno invece di vederlo sempre mezzo vuoto..


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sei incommentabile quando fai così.





kolao95 ha scritto:


> No, perché sono costretto a sorbirmi i tuoi commenti assurdi ogni volta. Se vuoi vedere bel gioco e possesso palla cambia campionato oppure vediti la Sampdoria di Montella o la Fiorentina di Sousa. Questo Milan non è impostato per giocare bene, è impostato per giocare sulla difensiva e ripartire, giusta o sbagliata che sia questa strategia sta dando i suoi frutti. Sul fatto che poi siamo arretrati troppo nel secondo tempo c'è da dire che con la difesa alta Immobile e Belotti c'avevano preso per due volte d'infilata nel primo tempo.
> Stop. Mihajlovic ha finalmente restituito solidità alla squadra e sono contento, per giocare meglio serve più qualità davanti.





666psycho ha scritto:


> no ma hanno ragione, perché ogni tanto non cerchi di essere soddisfatto anche te? perché sempre dover trovare qualcosa che non va?? tutti, ma proprio tutti vorrebbero vedere un milan più bello, ma per adesso siamo questo. Sono 12 partite senza sconfitte! penso che non accadeva da 3 stagioni! cerca di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno invece di vederlo sempre mezzo vuoto..


A parte che non sei tu o nessuno a stabilire chi ha ragione o meno visto che si parla di calcio dove ognuno esprime una opinione, io sono ovviamente felice del risultato visto che quando si perde sto male, ma il gioco e' veramente osceno e sinceramente oggi il Torino non meritava di perdere


----------



## Schism75 (27 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma Honda non è una seconda punta..cosa ti da in più di niang??



É sicuramente più intelligente calcisticamente. Ed essendo più centrale e più vicino alla porta può sfruttare il suo tiro che é la sua qualità migliore. Oltre a poter fare qualche imbucata ogni tanto.


----------



## gheorghehagi (27 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> no ma hanno ragione, perché ogni tanto non cerchi di essere soddisfatto anche te? perché sempre dover trovare qualcosa che non va?? tutti, ma proprio tutti vorrebbero vedere un milan più bello, ma per adesso siamo questo. Sono 10 partite ( contando la coppa italia) senza sconfitte! penso che non accadeva da 3 stagioni! cerca di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno invece di vederlo sempre mezzo vuoto..



Il solito caso in cui ha ragione sia milan7champoins che 666psycho...


----------



## massvi (27 Febbraio 2016)

Dove si vuol andare giocando in questa maniera? Partita da pareggio, non si riesce a costruire una occasione limpida contro il Torino. Con Serdorf e giocatori peggiori si vedeva un miglior approccio e più occasioni.


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Febbraio 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Dove si vuol andare giocando in questa maniera? Partita da pareggio, non si riesce a costruire una occasione limpida contro il Torino. Con Serdorf e giocatori peggiori si vedeva un miglior approccio e più occasioni.


Condivido


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> A parte che non sei tu o nessuno a stabilire chi ha ragione o meno visto che si parla di calcio dove ognuno esprime una opinione, io sono ovviamente felice del risultato visto che quando si perde sto male, ma il gioco e' veramente osceno e sinceramente oggi il Torino non meritava di perdere



si hai ragione  non sono nessuno per giudicare, trovo semplicemente peccato dover sempre leggere le stesse cose. Il milan non ha un bel gioco, non ha ne i giocatori ne l'allenatore per farlo.. Però abbiamo una squadra unita, che lotta e chi sacrifica. Oggi la squadra è stata anche cinica. Accontentiamoci


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Dove si vuol andare giocando in questa maniera? Partita da pareggio, non si riesce a costruire una occasione limpida contro il Torino. Con Serdorf e giocatori peggiori si vedeva un miglior approccio e più occasioni.



intanto abbiamo portato a casa i 3 punti... quando lo faceva l'inter tutti a dire, "quest'anno lo scudetto lo vince l'inter"... bisogna sapere soffrire e portare a casa 3 punti in queste partite è un buon segnale, qualche mese fa l'avremmo persa.. Bisogna essere pazienti, le cose miglioreranno.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> Il solito caso in cui ha ragione sia milan7champoins che 666psycho...



non cerco per forza di aver ragione, vorrei solo che ogni tanto fossimo tutti felici di portare a casa i tre punti e di vincere le partite...


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> É sicuramente più intelligente calcisticamente. Ed essendo più centrale e più vicino alla porta può sfruttare il suo tiro che é la sua qualità migliore. Oltre a poter fare qualche imbucata ogni tanto.



si ma sta cosa di adattare i giocatori non mi piace, già che Honda ci ha messo due anni ad adattarsi al nuovo ruolo e adesso che sta facendo bene lo vuoi sposare di nuovo?


----------



## massvi (27 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> intanto abbiamo portato a casa i 3 punti... quando lo faceva l'inter tutti a dire, "quest'anno lo scudetto lo vince l'inter"... bisogna sapere soffrire e portare a casa 3 punti in queste partite è un buon segnale, qualche mese fa l'avremmo persa.. Bisogna essere pazienti, le cose miglioreranno.


Ho guardato spesso l'Inter e in casa con squadre di bassa classifica avevano sempre il pallino del gioco e concedevano poco.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Febbraio 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Ho guardato spesso l'Inter e in casa con squadre di bassa classifica avevano sempre il pallino del gioco e concedevano poco.



Ma quando mai? L'Inter ha sempre giocato di m***a, per stessa ammissione dei tifosi. Anche con la Samp se nei primi 20 minuti fossero stati sotto 2-0 non ci sarebbe stato niente da recriminare.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Ho guardato spesso l'Inter e in casa con squadre di bassa classifica avevano sempre il pallino del gioco e concedevano poco.



se vabbè ciao.. se l'inter ha giocato bene allora mi arrendo...


----------



## Schism75 (27 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> si ma sta cosa di adattare i giocatori non mi piace, già che Honda ci ha messo due anni ad adattarsi al nuovo ruolo e adesso che sta facendo bene lo vuoi sposare di nuovo?



Meglio che giocare in 10 con Niang. Almeno in questo momento. Stiamo in 10 sempre.


----------



## gheorghehagi (27 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> si ma sta cosa di adattare i giocatori non mi piace, già che Honda ci ha messo due anni ad adattarsi al nuovo ruolo e adesso che sta facendo bene lo vuoi sposare di nuovo?



Per adesso sta facendo il terzino


----------



## massvi (27 Febbraio 2016)

@psycho666 e Kolao95, Non ho detto che l'Inter gioca bene.


----------



## unbreakable (27 Febbraio 2016)

un discreto milan nel primo tempo , mi e' piaciuta la condizione fisica e anche il pressing alto quando ripartiva il torino..
nel secondo tempo siamo scemati molto di fisicita' , pressing e abbiamo leggermente sofferto ..siamo arretrati quando sarebbe stato necessario chiudere la partita ..ma non ne faccio un dramma in fondo si vince anche 1-0..soffrendo..che e' ottimo per distanziare lazio e sassuolo e soprattutto per accorciare la distanza su alcune nostre rivali 
mi piace sottolineare la prova di zapata , che incredibilmente mi sta sorprendendo in positivo e l'ennesima prova opaca di bertolacci, che nonostante la buona volonta' proprio non riesce ad essere determinante..sinceramente mi sono piaciuti poco anche i due attaccanti mentre il resto della squadra si e' disimpegnato sufficientemente bene..
il problema principale e' che i sostituti per problemi fisici per mancanza di preparazione o per altri motivi, non sembrano apportare nessun surplus qualitativo alla squadra..l'unico reparto e' forse la difesa dove zapata non ha fatto rimpangere romagnoli, mentre bertolacci a centrocampo mi ha fatto rimpiangere montolivo e boateng sembra lontano da una forma fisica accettabile..
insomma se si rompe qualcuno sono problemi seri..comunque la squadra mi sembra compatta con sinisa ed e' gia' qualcosa.. andiamo avanti e sempre forza milan


----------



## 666psycho (28 Febbraio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Meglio che giocare in 10 con Niang. Almeno in questo momento. Stiamo in 10 sempre.



niang fa tanto lavoro sporco, non è certo lui il nostro problema, quelli che ci fanno giocare in 10 sono altri, Bertolacci, Boateng, Balotelli.


----------



## 666psycho (28 Febbraio 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> @psycho666 e Kolao95, Non ho detto che l'Inter gioca bene.



effettivamente non l'hai detto. Ma tra l'inter di inizio anno e questo milan, io vedo poca differenza. Noi oggi, abbiamo concesso pochissimo.


----------



## Henry (28 Febbraio 2016)

Io seguo la linea critica esposta da Adani su Sky, per la partita di stasera, anche se uso aggettivi ben piu` coloriti, ossia: le prestazioni penose delle punte (movimenti etc.) hanno condizionato a tal punto il gioco che per una volta non e' il caso di infierire sui centrocampisti, i quali, aggiungo io, sono quello che sono per carita`( io non avrei mai definito, come ha fatto Ambro, "molto buona" la prestazione di Bertolacci, anche se dobbiamo ricordarci che persino un giocatore di un altro pianeta rispetto al romano come Andrea Pirlo, a un certo punto nel Milan sembrava imbrocchito quando aveva a che fare con gente che voleva solo la palla sui piedi ... quindi, se devo limitarmi a giudicare la prestazione di stasera, io vedo come peggiori in campo del Milan proprio gli attaccanti. Niang patetico - e ho paura che soprattutto in questo ruolo di punta di raccordo, al di la` della prestazione contingente e malgrado i margini dovuti alla giovane eta`, sia un giocatore nettamente sopravvalutato - per quanto concerne Bacca, d'accordo che non ha caratteristiche di manovra e il suo mestiere e` fare il cecchino, ma deve fare meglio anche a livello di gioco e ha dimostrato di poterlo fare, specialmente in quei movimenti che gli consentono di esprimere le sue doti di cecchino, aiutando la squadra a metterlo nelle condizioni di farlo...

PS 
Balotelli e' strambo, ma - badate all'avverbio che uso - potenzialmente e' ancora un giocatore, mentre Boateng ormai e` un pensionato a tutti gli effetti, non e` piu` un giocatore di calcio neppure potenzialmente. Male Miha a non tenerne conto nella gerarchia delle sostituzioni, malgrado tutte le buone ragioni che ha da far valere contro Mario per gli atteggiamenti e quant'altro; se proprio ritiene di dover mettere in campo uno dei due, meglio allora una strategia di "riduzione del danno" e in questa ottica preferire quello che almeno riesce a deambulare meglio invece che ribaltarsi all' indietro sotto il peso del suo culo...


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2016)

per me invece oggi va bene così, nonostante la prestazione opaca... 3 punti d'oro e 1-0 risultato che si può portare a casa con soddisfazione, specialmente perché mancava Montolivo a centrocampo e che lo si voglia ammettere o no è un'assenza pesantissima... e non si è voluto rischiare romagnoli dietro... i problemi maggiori di questo match nascono (chi lo avrebbe mai detto?) davanti, quando Bacca non gira (o gira a vuoto) proprio non ci siamo


----------



## Henry (28 Febbraio 2016)

Devo essere un po' alticcio perche ho dovuto correggere ben due volte la parola cecchino: avevo scritto "checchino"


----------



## Serginho (28 Febbraio 2016)

Proprio perche' la prestazione e' stata opaca, sono 3 punti d'oro. Bertolacci inutile, gli attaccanti da 3 in pagella, Boateng non deve piu' essere convocato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2016)

Pessima prestazione dei due davanti, ma in generale sono soddisfatto della squadra. Tra l'altro un buonissimo primo tempo.
Tutti ci mettono grinta e carattere, e io erano ormai due anni che non vedevo più queste caratteristiche nel Milan.
Quando Bacca tornerà in forma, queste partite giocate così si vinceranno in scioltezza anche nel risultato.
Il secondo tempo si è poi giocato in 10 per la presenza del tamarro trombasatta, quasi non fa testo per il giudizio.

Niang si deve dare una svegliata, io confidavo in un'evoluzione e in un costante miglioramento ma quel che vedo è una lenta involuzione.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Febbraio 2016)

Primo tempo stradominato ma senza riuscire ad innescare Bacca. Non è calcio champagne ma ho contato pure sette colpi di tacco in 20 minuti. 
Ma non c'è benzina per fare così 90 minuti, e c'è pure l'avversario.


----------



## DannySa (28 Febbraio 2016)

3 punti importantissimi considerando che questa partita in altri tempi finiva 1-1 senza troppi patemi.
Purtroppo quando hai delle punte che fanno movimenti sbagliati o si muovono male è difficile che possano incidere se il pallino del gioco non lo abbiamo noi completamente, questa sera il Torino, come sempre del resto, appena ha preso un po' di coraggio ha preso in mano la partita e per pareggiare hanno messo dentro tipo 4 punte, ho visto Belotti al 93° tornare in difesa e ripartite spedito come se niente fosse, indiavolato nero; ho visto Immobile superare parecchie volte tutti i nostri in velocità, compreso Abate e venir via con la palla senza problemi; ho visto un Torino che con 4 punte in campo non ha rischiato nulla e noi non abbiamo fatto nulla per metterli in difficoltà nel secondo tempo.
Andrà pur bene così ma un atteggiamento del genere quando manca un po' il fiato lo troverei plausibile quando stai sopra di 2 gol, non di 1 gol, con un Torino che chiaramente quando ci vede rinasce.
Boateng da lasciare fuori fino a maggio, un giocatore inguardabile che non serve a nulla.


----------



## 97lorenzo (28 Febbraio 2016)

Il Buon MIha si sta impegnando ottenendo, buoni risultati , visti i giocatori a disposizione quindi 
non dovete arrabiarvi con lui , ma con chi ha fatto tornare Prince e altri


----------



## Kaladin85 (28 Febbraio 2016)

Tre punti importanti ma partita che andava chiusa.
Bene la squadra, osceno bacca.
Incommentabile la scelta di mettere in campo boateng.


----------



## gheorghehagi (28 Febbraio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> 3 punti importantissimi considerando che questa partita in altri tempi finiva 1-1 senza troppi patemi.
> Purtroppo quando hai delle punte che fanno movimenti sbagliati o si muovono male è difficile che possano incidere se il pallino del gioco non lo abbiamo noi completamente, questa sera il Torino, come sempre del resto, appena ha preso un po' di coraggio ha preso in mano la partita e per pareggiare hanno messo dentro tipo 4 punte, ho visto Belotti al 93° tornare in difesa e ripartite spedito come se niente fosse, indiavolato nero; ho visto Immobile superare parecchie volte tutti i nostri in velocità, compreso Abate e venir via con la palla senza problemi; ho visto un Torino che con 4 punte in campo non ha rischiato nulla e noi non abbiamo fatto nulla per metterli in difficoltà nel secondo tempo.
> Andrà pur bene così ma un atteggiamento del genere quando manca un po' il fiato lo troverei plausibile quando stai sopra di 2 gol, non di 1 gol, con un Torino che chiaramente quando ci vede rinasce.
> Boateng da lasciare fuori fino a maggio, un giocatore inguardabile che non serve a nulla.



Iltorino ha fatto una partita flaccida...inconsistente


----------



## Hammer (28 Febbraio 2016)

Non l'avrei mai detto, ma Honda si sta trasformando

Donnarumma 6

Abate 6.5
Alex 6.5
Zapata 6
Antonelli 7

*Honda 7*
Kucka 7
Bertolacci 6
Bonaventura 6

*Niang 4.5
Bacca 4.5*

Boateng 5
Balotelli sv


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Febbraio 2016)

E comunque anche ieri esultanza da squadra sul gol.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (28 Febbraio 2016)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> ............
> ...mi piace sottolineare la prova di zapata , che incredibilmente mi sta sorprendendo in positivo
> ............



Io invece non sono sorpreso.
Mi sorprende invece che i detrattori assidui di questo giocatore non si accorgano quando gioca bene.
Forse non digeriscono bene il fatto.
Sono gli stessi che spalavano letame su ElSha, mentre qualcuno ne intravvedeva le qualità.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Io invece non sono sorpreso.
> Mi sorprende invece che i detrattori assidui di questo giocatore non si accorgano quando gioca bene.
> Forse non digeriscono bene il fatto.
> Sono gli stessi che spalavano letame su ElSha, mentre qualcuno ne intravvedeva le qualità.



Ma io penso solo un folle non si accorga che ha giocato bene, A NAPOLI.

Ieri si è fatto sfuggire Immobile che per *miracolo *non ha segnato tutto solo davanti al portiere.


----------



## zlatan (29 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non l'avrei mai detto, ma Honda si sta trasformando
> 
> Donnarumma 6
> 
> ...



Non sono per niente d'accordo sul voto a Zapata che a me fa cag.. qusi come Montolivo, ma se gioca bene bisogna dirlo. Ha salvato un gol già fatto su Belotti, pochissime sbavature, Sabato è stato da 7


----------



## zlatan (29 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> niang fa tanto lavoro sporco, non è certo lui il nostro problema, quelli che ci fanno giocare in 10 sono altri, Bertolacci, Boateng, Balotelli.



Ragazzi basta con sto lavoro sporco... Niang ha fatto schifo, non c'è lavoro sporco che tenga. Certo in panchina hai Balotelli Botaeng e il Menez senza condizione quindi non si può che far giocare lui, ma è una pena... Io proverei ad insistere con Menez per qualche partita, adesso che Niang si è spaccato....Balotelli magari facciamolo giocare anche più di 3 minuti, diciamo una ventina non di più, ma 3 minuti vuol dire umiliarlo....


----------



## pazzomania (29 Febbraio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Non sono per niente d'accordo sul voto a Zapata che a me fa cag.. qusi come Montolivo, ma se gioca bene bisogna dirlo. Ha salvato un gol già fatto su Belotti, pochissime sbavature, Sabato è stato da 7



Ma che stai dicendo che a momenti per una sua dormita Immobile pareggiava dopo essersi fatto tutta la nostra metà campo palla al piede!!


----------



## zlatan (29 Febbraio 2016)

Va bè ragazzi ammesso e nn concesso che abbia sbagliato (ma se guardi bene l'azione, alla fine lo sblilancia, quel tanto che basta per fargli sbagliare il tiro), il gol all'inizio su Belotti l'ha salvato lui, e per il resto è stato impeccabile... E mai e poi mai mi sarei sognato che un giorno avrei difeso Zapata nella mia vita, ma se il cervello non gli va in tilt come purtroppo succede regolarmente, sarebbe un buon difensore.....


----------



## Hammer (29 Febbraio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Non sono per niente d'accordo sul voto a Zapata che a me fa cag.. qusi come Montolivo, ma se gioca bene bisogna dirlo. Ha salvato un gol già fatto su Belotti, pochissime sbavature, Sabato è stato da 7



Ha giocato bene ma non dimentico la sua dormita colossale nel primo tempo su lancio per Immobile. Si è rischiato tantissimo


----------



## kolao95 (29 Febbraio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi basta con sto lavoro sporco... Niang ha fatto schifo, non c'è lavoro sporco che tenga. Certo in panchina hai Balotelli Botaeng e il Menez senza condizione quindi non si può che far giocare lui, ma è una pena... Io proverei ad insistere con Menez per qualche partita, adesso che Niang si è spaccato....Balotelli magari facciamolo giocare anche più di 3 minuti, diciamo una ventina non di più, ma 3 minuti vuol dire umiliarlo....



Balotelli deve giocare sennò si sente umiliato, mentre Niang no. Certo.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Febbraio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi basta con sto lavoro sporco... Niang ha fatto schifo, non c'è lavoro sporco che tenga. Certo in panchina hai Balotelli Botaeng e il Menez senza condizione quindi non si può che far giocare lui, ma è una pena... Io proverei ad insistere con Menez per qualche partita, adesso che Niang si è spaccato....Balotelli magari facciamolo giocare anche più di 3 minuti, diciamo una ventina non di più, *ma 3 minuti vuol dire umiliarlo.*...



una vera goduria, merita questo e altro!


----------



## zlatan (1 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Balotelli deve giocare sennò si sente umiliato, mentre Niang no. Certo.



Che c'entra se Balotelli non fosse menomato mentalmente, varrebbe 10 Niang. Il problema è che non è normale, ma 20 minuti se entra come a Napoli, li può fare, mentre se entra come col Genoa è da menare.
Detto questo, Menez sarebbe l'ideale con Bacca se recupera almeno il 60% della forma, altrimenti punterei tutti su Adriano che a inizio anno con Bacca, faceva molto bene...


----------



## Kaladin85 (1 Marzo 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Che c'entra se Balotelli non fosse menomato mentalmente, varrebbe 10 Niang. Il problema è che non è normale, ma 20 minuti se entra come a Napoli, li può fare, mentre se entra come col Genoa è da menare.
> Detto questo, Menez sarebbe l'ideale con Bacca se recupera almeno il 60% della forma, altrimenti punterei tutti su Adriano che a inizio anno con Bacca, faceva molto bene...



Bacca-Menez è una coppia improponibile: nessuno dei due rientra, nessuno dei due è forte di testa, nessuno dei due fa salire la squadra o sa giocare di sponda.
Per me la coppia titolare dovrebbe essere Menez-Luiz Adriano(o Balotelli) con Bacca che entra dalla panchina, perchè tenerlo in campo novanta minuti, spesso, è deleterio, visti i pochissimi palloni giocati e lo scarso apporto alla manovra.


----------



## kolao95 (1 Marzo 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Che c'entra se Balotelli non fosse menomato mentalmente, varrebbe 10 Niang.



Questo solo sulla carta, la realtà dice che sono due anni e mezzo che scemotelli fa schifo e fa più video su Instagram che gol in campo, al contrario il francese si rende utile e di tanto in tanto piazza il gol.


----------



## zlatan (1 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Questo solo sulla carta, la realtà dice che sono due anni e mezzo che scemotelli fa schifo e fa più video su Instagram che gol in campo, al contrario il francese si rende utile e di tanto in tanto piazza il gol.



O a me Niang fa cag.... che ti devo dire... farà pure il cosidetto lavoro sporco, ma non salta mai l'uomo, davanti alla porta è più le volte che sbaglia che quelle che segna...Cioè in un ipotetica rosa di un Milan decente, ci può stare per carità, ma non ne farei un cardine del Milan futuro per intenderci....


----------



## Kaladin85 (1 Marzo 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> O a me Niang fa cag.... che ti devo dire... farà pure il cosidetto lavoro sporco, ma non salta mai l'uomo, davanti alla porta è più le volte che sbaglia che quelle che segna...Cioè in un ipotetica rosa di un Milan decente, ci può stare per carità, ma non ne farei un cardine del Milan futuro per intenderci....



Io sta cosa del Niang che non segna non riesco a capirla: un gol ogni 172 minuti, Bacca uno ogni 165.
Uno è considerato un cecchino infallibile, l'altro un divoragol...


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Io sta cosa del Niang che non segna non riesco a capirla: un gol ogni 172 minuti, Bacca uno ogni 165.
> Uno è considerato un cecchino infallibile, l'altro un divoragol...



Niang per quanto non sia un fenomeno ci mancherà e molta gente qui dentro lo capirà con Balo e Boateng titolari spesso e volentieri.


----------

